# Burger toppings:  fried onions and pickles?



## Jared_mizanin (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all,

We have been doing a few specialty burgers as of late at the family bar, and they have been met with some success.  I was googling for more ideas when I came across this nifty-looking burger, apparently called the SMASH burger:

smashburger on Tumblr

Looks interesting, might make a good special one day.  I was curious how you all might undertake the task of cooking those breaded onions and pickles (i.e. how to cut, what to bread with, what liquid to use to  make the breading stick, process, etc).  I would really appreciate any advice!

Jared


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 24, 2013)

Smashburger is a burger chain. Is that what you are talking about? (Your link doesnt link to a specific photo, but rather a wall of photos... i am not sure which you are talking about) 

Smashburger serves frizzled onions as a topping to the burgers. Again, is that what you meant? If so, a decent copycat recipe can be found here: Haystack Onions Recipe - Food.com - 270076

Edited to add the recipe for the fried pickles too: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/fried-dill-pickles/


----------

